

Android's Hugo Barra leaves Google - xmpir
https://plus.google.com/+HugoBarra/posts/BzZMqRht1xQ

======
tuananh
"Former member of the Android team here. Honestly, Hugo leaving isn't a very
big deal at all as he never really contributed much to Android (or Google in
general). He started as middle management under Vic, based in London, when the
Android and Mobile teams were two separate entities.

No one really wanted Hugo, and it was weird that he ended up on the Android
team to begin with. He was pretty much a figurehead as Andy was the one really
running the show.

The Android team is big enough these days with solid leadership (Dave Burke,
etc.) that a single person leaving (other than Andy of course), isn't going to
change much in the day to day operation of Android."

\-- former member of Android team.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/1laqjr/androids_hug...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/1laqjr/androids_hugo_barra_departs_google_for_chinas/cbxggjk)

~~~
Roritharr
I wonder if he knew a lot of valuable corporate secrets which would be worth a
lot go Xiaomi or China in general...

~~~
jonknee
Maybe he'll give Xiaomi source code...

------
meric
Might be relevant [http://www.smh.com.au/technology/technology-news/sergey-
brin...](http://www.smh.com.au/technology/technology-news/sergey-brin-love-
quadrangle-blamed-for-google-executives-sudden-departure-20130829-2st1m.html)

~~~
geogra4
This has to be worrying to Google investors that one of the main decision
makers is sleeping with someone who is a manager of one of Google's specific
products.

What if this was a few years ago and she was on Google Wave or any other one
of Google's now discontinued products?

~~~
twoodfin
I wouldn't be too worried. After all, a young Melinda Gates was a marketing
manager for Microsoft Bob.

~~~
nostrademons
I would. Look where that got Microsoft - Bill Gates ended up happily married,
he left to go save the world, and then that schmuck Ballmer took over!

------
netrus
Previous discussion on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6293576](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6293576)

------
sirkneeland
3 things that the VP of Android could conceivably know that could confer a
material advantage to Xiaomi (and/or a disadvantage to other OEMs):

1) Google's future strategic plans for Android (itself and in relation to
Chrome)

2) knowledge of what some big OEMs are working on (esp likely re: Nexus
hardware)

3) the roadmap for Motorola (corporate "firewall" between Google and Motorola
being, well, less than robust...)

he could know all of these, some of them, or even none of them. But it is
certainly not outside the bounds of possibility that he could know these
things.

~~~
yapcguy
Good points.

If he is the innocent party, if there is such a thing, in this love Quadrangle
he might be quite bitter and seek to hurt Brin as much as possible.

[http://www.smh.com.au/technology/technology-news/sergey-
brin...](http://www.smh.com.au/technology/technology-news/sergey-brin-love-
quadrangle-blamed-for-google-executives-sudden-departure-20130829-2st1m.html)

------
consider_this
There have been rumors about love quadrangles in the news(other sources).

I'd like to think this is complete nonsense, but my life experiences say it's
certainly possible.

Seems like these guys should have more than enough women chasing their money
to not have to squabble over any one in particular.

------
CmonDev
No idea who he is. Did he develop Android OS?

~~~
alive-or-not
Yeah, in HEX. Including the so called Linux kernel.

